# Aquarium Adventure, Ohio and free MTS



## chevysoldier (Oct 14, 2011)

A few months ago I wanted to get Malaysian Trumpet Snails for my tank. After going in a few places and asking, no one seemed to have any. I called Aquarium Adventure in Columbus, Ohio and they said they don't sell them but would give me some for free. I have bought from them before so I didn't mind it. Ended up getting about a dozen or so.

They can be a little more expensive than other LFS but their selection of fish and equipment is much larger.

They have two stores in Illinois as well but I know nothing about them. 

Just thought I'd pass along my experience with them and the MTS.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I love good customer service!


----------

